# LWC no recipients??!!



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

We've decided we want to egg share and are just completing all the blood tests etc.
I emailed the clinic to find out what the next stage was and apparently they have no women currently needing eggs. I'm quite shocked by that as they said in the open morning that there are always lots of ladies looking for eggs and not enough dinars, now it appears that there are lots of dinars but no recipients...I find it all rather strange.
Has anybody gone through donating their eggs through the LWC and how long does it take to find a match?

If there is no recipients then I fear it could take years!!


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Doodles I'm with LWC. I was told about there no recipients too but I had a phone call yesterday to say that a lady had come through and accepted my profile. It took about six weeks. 

There is another clinic in Llantrisant called CRGW and a few of the ladies on the egg sharing thread are with them and say they are amazing. 

Hope this helps. Xx


----------



## peanut165 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Doodles,

We egg shared with LWC Wales 3 times and matched within 6 weeks each time.

Good luck x


----------

